# Do You Get Along Well With Your Peer Group & Relate to Them?



## Lon (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't. Most of the people in my age group I just can't relate to. They look and act in ways that I don't want to emulate despite the fact that we grew up in the same era and shared many of the same experiences. I seem to relate better to females of my age group more so than men. I have no idea why this is so, but then, over my life time my best friends were always females rather than males


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 12, 2015)

Some females my age make me cringe... ESPECIALLY the ones that are in their 60's and try to act like 14 year old aging Lolitas.. or seem to act their shoe size.. not their age..  I lose patience easy.    Somehow the grown-up gene passed them by..  Males are OK... only if they don't try and pull that SUPERIOR BS..  You know what I mean.. the ones who look down on women and make no excuses for it. That seems to be pretty prevalent in our age group.   SO.. I guess what I am saying is that I have to look at what each individual is about before I decide if I can relate or not.  But for the most part, I am more comfortable around my age group..


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2015)

Mostly get along fine except for a few braggarts and drama queens.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2015)

I've always got along with people older than me or younger... more than my own peer group...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Our closest friends are the same age as us but we have friends of all ages.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 12, 2015)

I’d have to say yes because I strictly limit my associations. The friends I have who are peers have been my friends for decades. But I have close real-life friendships with people of various ages (20s on up to 80s).


----------



## Thx (Jul 12, 2015)

I guess my best friends have always been about ten years or more older than me.

I go to my facebook and can hardly stand what I see, it's not exclusive to my age group (55), but I just hate to see all those former "hippies" turn into "me-centric" poster children and so many racists too, I have abandoned that depressing website, can't bear to look at it anymore!

We had an older fella at work when I was about 25, a man named Tom Barnes.

Tom was a machinist, about 85 years old, had already sold his company for more than a million dollars, but worked at this company because he just liked his profession.

Well, old Tom was pretty hard to get along with, no "respecter of persons" necessarily let's say, especially some green 25 y/o whelp like me.

But, after a few years I was one of the few people in the company who could get along with him: you see, we both liked the Britcom "Yes Minister", the show featured in my avvie.

"Hey, did you see the Minister last night, did you see old "monkey face" (Sir Humphrey) locked out of Number 10?" :adoration:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_wahzt2a1k

Company owner has to stand there and listen to us for 20 minutes because he's too scared to interrupt Tom, lol.

Something else that has always tended to break down barriers between myself and folks much older (any age) is my love of classic movies.






I've read a lot of Hollywood bios and can often tell someone things about their favorite star they might not have known.

Thx :untroubled:


----------



## Cookie (Jul 12, 2015)

I get along fine with all ages groups, although I relate best to people my own age and younger, as we have more things in common. Some older women tend to be competitive and jealous around me, so I avoid them.  I get along best with men my own age and younger, as I find older men can be a bit too chauvinistic for my liking.  Oh well.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 12, 2015)

This topic is very interesting to me and I've thought about it a lot in the past.  

I'm at the cutoff point of the baby boomers (b. 1946).  I've always gotten along better with people older than me. I notice a difference and have tried to understand it.  Maybe it was an end-of-the-war mentality, or just because of the sheer increase in numbers.  Maybe it's just mostly boomers on the internet, because other than old classmates and co-workers, I've not known many really well, and those situations are a little different.  [And maybe it's all in my head, lol.]  

If I had to describe what I don't care for about my peers and younger  it would be "overly competitive, especially about superficial things."  

I've always gotten along better with men.  It seems we have more interests in common.   

All these are generalizations, of course.  There are many exceptions.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 12, 2015)

> I'm at the cutoff point of the baby boomers (b. 1964).



Do you mean you were born in 1964 (or 1946)?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks applecruncher!   I meant 46.  I've corrected it.  Dyslexia maybe?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 12, 2015)

No biggie....just wondered.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't judge intelligence on the web.  I judge people skills.


----------



## imp (Jul 12, 2015)

*Ain't got much Peer*

*"Do You Get Along Well With Your Peer Group & Relate to Them?"

*I can't really say, in my case, as my peer group in our new residence location is composed of strangers. In fact, just this morning, my wife & I discussed the possibility of my keeling over here alone, as she is going away for several weeks. Who could I call, in the event of car failure, injury, etc. 911, if conscious. Do I expect such trouble? No. Am I feeble? WTH do you think? But, anything can happen. She will be away, surrounded by family. I will be alone, have no friend to call, a friendly neighbor whose home is about 1000 feet away. 

Guess I need to work on developing a peer group which knows me, eh?   

imp


Edit: When my nephew brought his new wife out to the Missouri farm, prior to their moving there, my wife & I already had a good grasp of this woman's basic worth. Kay asked, with no phone service, very rural area, what would happen if she gets a heart attack? I told her, you live in the middle of the woods, you take your chances, you are more cautious and careful, you know how to treat injury, you know how to sustain yourself under hardship conditions, you are _*self reliant, *_or, you croak. They left after 3 months. We left after 13 years, my shoulders no longer able to withstand swinging the 10-lb. sledge splitting firewood.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2015)

I get along with pretty much all age groups, though I don't have much patience with entitled youth.  I also don't have much patience with several people I know in my age group who have basically just thrown in the towel and are waiting to die (I do NOT mean those who are actually infirm, but those who refuse to learn anything about what's going on today, or participate in life, and are basically stuck in the 60s or 70s).


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 12, 2015)

I like people in general. I like to talk to people of any age.
The only people I find hard to cope with are people who are extremely materialistic, who know the price of everything and the value of very little. 
We have very little in common unless the conversation can move into other areas.


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't see "peer group" as a particular age group like the dictionary does. The outer age of a person and the inner age are completely different. I know you've heard "age is just a number" but I've actually adopted that mindset to the point that, when it's my birthday, I celebrate life and living but not a number because I'm actually in the prime of my life that is aging at a much slower pace than what the mirror tells me. With that being said, I get along with all ages but not all people. People, regardless of age, are either easy to love or not easy to love….but whether they are lovable or not is not determined by age.


----------



## Bee (Jul 13, 2015)

The best way I can answer the question is to say.............when I catch the bus to my local supermarket, it is like being on an old folks outing.......and I just ain't ready for that.:bigwink:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

Bee said:


> The best way I can answer the question is to say.............when I catch the bus to my local supermarket, it is like being on an old folks outing.......and I just ain't ready for that.:bigwink:



LOL. I catch the free bus into town for the gym. Majority are all over 60. I love it! But then I am still charmed by how Scots speak and the various accents I hear. Most are so laid back and funny.


----------



## Bee (Jul 13, 2015)

My father was from Edinburgh and there were times my mother had to translate for me.........................oh! hang on that was probably when I was being naughty and didn't want to understand.:lol1:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

I think for the most part, a person's age and gender factor little into whether or not we relate. Their character is the determining thing. Are they materialistic, egocentric, judgmental,  competitive and cold? Or do people matter more than things? How compassionate/empathetic are they? Can they laugh at themselves and admit their mistakes/apologise? Can they play and embrace silliness, or are their shorts always one size too small?  From four to ninety-four, give me the warm and fuzzy people every time. Life is simply too short to hang out with Mr/Ms Toxic Shock. Lol. In the end, only kindness matters.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

OH shali...you couldn't be more right... excellent post :applause2:


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 13, 2015)

> In the end, only kindness matters.



Amen.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Lon said:


> I don't. Most of the people in my age group I just can't relate to. They look and act in ways that I don't want to emulate despite the fact that we grew up in the same era and shared many of the same experiences. I seem to relate better to females of my age group more so than men. I have no idea why this is so, but then, over my life time my best friends were always females rather than males



I am pretty much the same, Lon. We are all a mix of male and female in varying proportions. I was always a lousy athlete. Had a few good male friends along the way, but was always bored by the macho discussions of sports, cars and, ( in spite of my own strong sex drive ), sexcapades. You sound to me like an introvert  I am one myself, in spades. Check out some of the articles on the Web. Introverts think in completely different ways. Unfortunately, often misunderstood.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

Excellent post Shali!


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I think for the most part, a person's age and gender factor little into whether or not we relate. Their character is the determining thing. Are they materialistic, egocentric, judgmental,  competitive and cold? Or do people matter more than things? How compassionate/empathetic are they? Can they laugh at themselves and admit their mistakes/apologise? Can they play and embrace silliness, or are their shorts always one size too small?  From four to ninety-four, give me the warm and fuzzy people every time. Life is simply too short to hang out with Mr/Ms Toxic Shock. Lol. In the end, only kindness matters.



Just call me warm and fuzzy. :wiggle:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

Underock, you are a lovely man.:love_heart:


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 13, 2015)

imp said:


> *"Do You Get Along Well With Your Peer Group & Relate to Them?"
> 
> *I can't really say, in my case, as my peer group in our new residence location is composed of strangers. In fact, just this morning, my wife & I discussed the possibility of my keeling over here alone, as she is going away for several weeks. Who could I call, in the event of car failure, injury, etc. 911, if conscious. Do I expect such trouble? No. Am I feeble? WTH do you think? But, anything can happen. She will be away, surrounded by family. I will be alone, have no friend to call, a friendly neighbor whose home is about 1000 feet away.
> 
> ...



imp, you made me laugh! I have been all alone since my wife passed. My grandson just moved in upstairs but is away at his fiancee's four days a week. I am hoping to drop on my living room floor while he's away so no one will find me. Just let me go. Please!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

Holly, Annie, DW, thank you for your kind words. Sheesh.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, you are a lovely man.:love_heart:



Yeah. I really am. :turnaround:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

Underock, hahahahahahaha. Charming also!


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, hahahahahahaha. Charming also!


  :chocolate:

O.K. I'm done. Its 3:35. Goin' beddy bye now


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

Goodnight, Underock, thanks for the chocolates!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 13, 2015)

Not if I can help it!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

Laurie, HaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ladies always welcome a visit from me and my bong...:love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> :chocolate:
> 
> O.K. I'm done. Its 3:35. Goin' beddy bye now



Chocolates!  You smoothy, you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Ladies always welcome a visit from me and my bong...:love_heart:



LOL, Ralphy!  My memory is bad enough without making worse on purpose!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

Bring your bong, Ralphy, I will provide snacks of your choosing!


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 13, 2015)

I think I get along with most groups. Went to a birthday party for my nephew's son just yesterday and mostly a late 30 crowd there. We interacted well and they didn't treat me like I was a grandpa. Same with my condo neighbors. They are 40 and we socialize some. And I enjoy being around people my age or a little older. Female or male.


----------



## asp3 (May 3, 2020)

I found this old post because I was thinking about the same thing.

I find I tend to relate more to people younger than myself.  I generally find them more open and adventurous than people around my age or older.  Of course I know of quite a few exceptions and those are the people my age and older that I tend to prefer to spend time with.

I sometimes say I'm immature beyond my years.


----------



## Lewkat (May 3, 2020)

Sadly, many of my peer group are now bouncing around the fringes of some degree of dementia which can make it difficult to carry on a meaningful conversation unless it involves nostalgia.  That too is ok except it becomes repetitive.  Like Asp3, I tend to connect well with those younger than I.  My sons friends were always mine as well and still are to this day.  They are a second family to me as well.  Their children, surprisingly seem to enjoy learning from me what it was like to be raised during the Great Depression and during the war years.  Sadly, they aren't learning much about all this in school today.  I also enjoy telling them of my travels during my service years and we are comfortable with each other.  And yes, we even toss back a few at a party sometimes.  This shocks them beyond belief.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 3, 2020)

It depends on the person and their personality more than their age.  My three closest friends are close in age but we have known each other for decades.  We have similar values and senses of humor...which to me are the most important things.


----------



## Gaer (May 3, 2020)

What peer group? Am i supposed to have a peer group?


----------



## Pecos (May 3, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> I think for the most part, a person's age and gender factor little into whether or not we relate. Their character is the determining thing. Are they materialistic, egocentric, judgmental,  competitive and cold? Or do people matter more than things? How compassionate/empathetic are they? Can they laugh at themselves and admit their mistakes/apologise? Can they play and embrace silliness, or are their shorts always one size too small?  From four to ninety-four, give me the warm and fuzzy people every time. Life is simply too short to hang out with Mr/Ms Toxic Shock. Lol. In the end, only kindness matters.


I think that you nailed it. Great Post!


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)

Gaer said:


> What peer group? Am i supposed to have a peer group?


My exact answer. Lol 
What peer group?


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> I think for the most part, a person's age and gender factor little into whether or not we relate. Their character is the determining thing. Are they materialistic, egocentric, judgmental,  competitive and cold? Or do people matter more than things? How compassionate/empathetic are they? Can they laugh at themselves and admit their mistakes/apologise? Can they play and embrace silliness, or are their shorts always one size too small?  From four to ninety-four, give me the warm and fuzzy people every time. Life is simply too short to hang out with Mr/Ms Toxic Shock. Lol. In the end, only kindness matters.


That’s our Shali. 
Such a tender heart. 
I miss you girl.


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That’s our Shali.
> Such a tender heart.
> I miss you girl.


As do I


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

Lon said:


> I don't. Most of the people in my age group I just can't relate to. They look and act in ways that I don't want to emulate despite the fact that we grew up in the same era and shared many of the same experiences. I seem to relate better to females of my age group more so than men. I have no idea why this is so, but then, over my life time my best friends were always females rather than males


*I don't either. And I get along better with men but not in a romantic setting. But the way people act anymore...most of the time I am mortified by it.*


----------



## Judycat (May 4, 2020)

No. I just put up with people.


----------

